# Romeo June 2002 - April 2012



## RomeoandChancesMom (Jul 22, 2012)

We lost our beloved Romeo after almost 10 years. He passed from Hemangiosarcoma. His loss is devestating.

Romeo was the most gentle spirit I have ever known. 
He loved to swim and play 'stick'. He was sweet and soft to all creatures great and small. He was my heart dog. 

I struggle to put words to how I feel about him. He was so special. I am grateful for the short time I had with him. I feel blessed that he was and always will be part of my life. I think all who knew him were touched by his presence in this life.

I hope to be reunited with him again in the next life.

RIP my dear sweet golden boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Romeo. We also lost our Fozzie to hemangiosarcoma, and he was only 9. Hopefully they are playing stick together at the Bridge.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart goes out to you for the loss of your beloved Romeo...I am so sorry.

I too believe I lost my girl Yaichi to a misdiagnosed hemangiosarcoma in July.

The love we shared with these special souls is forever and I know that we all will be reunited on Rainbow Bridge one day. Until then, it gives me some comfort, between the tears, to know that our babies are pain free, running and playing until that day.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Romeo, he sounded like he had a wonderful gentle spirit. I know your loss, feel your pain, and know how much you miss him, my thoughts are with you.

Godspeed sweet Romeo


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Romeo, he will wait for your reunion one day

Slep softly Romeo


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry of your loss of Romeo. It sounded like he was a wonderful and kind boy, we are thinking of you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Romeo. He sounds like he was a true golden, with golden heart and soul. When heart dog leaves he takes a part of your heart with him so he can remember you, that's why we call them "heart" dogs. I hope sweet Romeo found his Juliet and many golden friends to play with in heaven.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Romeo, your family will always love you.


----------



## RomeoandChancesMom (Jul 22, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I am so sorry about Romeo. We also lost our Fozzie to hemangiosarcoma, and he was only 9. Hopefully they are playing stick together at the Bridge.


I love that thought!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

I am so very sorry about Romeo. I know my Smooch and Snobear are with him.
Do you want Romeo on the Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List for 2012?
What date did Romeo cross to the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## RomeoandChancesMom (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you. I am so new to the forum, so I am not sure how to add him to the Rainbow Bridge, but it sounds wonderful. My Romeo passed on April 24 2012.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

One of the other members adds them, so just request that he be added in your next post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

I added Romeo.

Per RomeoandChancesMom request, I am adding Romeo

HRH Toby (Gibson's Golden Guy) 01-02 Hotel4dogs
Daisy 01-07 HolDaisy
Sandy 01-09 Sandy's Momma
Duncan 01-10 Momofduncan
Tucker 01-16 Megkate
Brandi 01-23 dakotadogs
Jenni 01-26 Caesar's Buddy
Vinny 01-29 Ash24
Rosie 01-? CDJ




Maverick 02-12 Maverick James
Harley 02-15 HarleyDog
Clancy 02-16 Lizmiz
Dakota 02-18 Newlife64
Nancy (Nan Noo) 02-27 Beth Alexander
Annie 02-25 Prov31
Sir Blake beside the Garden 02-29 desi.n.nutro




Bessie 3-2 debra1704
Nellie 03-05 Otter
Kiddo 03-05 Theresa
Duna and her pups 03-11 Duna
Fluke 3-16 Maggsd
Harry 3-18 Maggsd
Cramer 3-16 Gldntrsur 
Maggie Mae 3-21 Maggiesdad
Bristol 3-21 Ohiomom9977





Romeo 04-2012 RomeoandChances Mom
Clancy 04-02 GoldenGirl4
Brady 04-03 ElizabethRose
Bryce 4-3 Brycesmom
Leah 04-09 Betty
Sandie 04-14 frameart
Macintosh 04-16 Macretriever
Mitchell 04-23 cham
Emmy 4-23 gold4me
Riley 04-24 riley2012
Romeo 04-24 RomeoandChancesMom
Honey 04-28 DerbyBoy7
Sienna 04-29 VickiR




Hayley 05-01 Maggsd
Riley 05-03 4Riley
Nikki 05-07 Betty
Houdini 5-9 Maggies mom
Jedi 05-12 Tywais
Tucker (Our honorary golden) 5-21 Micki's Mum
Guiness 05-24 lalavendar
Bear 05-27 Jennifer1
Dozer 05-30 Flickbix


Lexi 06-05 LibertyMe
Maggie 6-11 goldilover2650
Hercules 06-12 SBennett36
Howie 6-12 Mlbdenver
Abbey 6-18 AbbeyGirl


Oliver 07-05 Stan and Ollie
Rhett 7-6 wd9t
Jojo 7-8 JoJoBuddies
Charlie 7-10 Googs
Gino 7-12 kimberlygino
Lucky 7-12 Goldenlucky
Fozzie Bear 07-14 fossiesmom
Axl 7-17 puppatoos
Yaichi 7-18 Yaichi'sMom
Shyla 7-19 shysky
Lucky 7-23 eslucky
Finn 7-24 ScottyUSN
Sinatra 7-25 rlspls1974
Maxamillion (Max) 7-26 PrincessDi

Meesha 8-1 meeshas_mom06
Lacey 8-5 Wendy427


----------



## RomeoandChancesMom (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you so much. I hope all our dogs find peace somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## RomeoandChancesMom (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I hope all our dogs find peace somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RomeoandChancesMom*

RomeoandChancesMom

I am confident that all of our dogs are together at the Rainbow Bridge and we will see them all, again!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your beloved Romeo at such a young age. I too believe that they are all there playing together until they see us again. That said, though it is still heartbreaking to loose them.


----------

